# print/ghostscript9 update problem



## vadimkolchev (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all. tried to update ghostscript9 from ports, but failed with following error.   I tried to rebuild lcms2, but it didn't help. Any ideas?

Nevermind, it was updated again with error fixed.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the same issue, you need to remove graphics/lcms2 or ghostscipt9 will fail to build. It can be added again afterwards.


----------



## kpa (Oct 22, 2012)

The problem seems to be fixed now, I was able to build print/ghostscript9 in a build jail using ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel today.


----------

